# A question for those with a loud inner voice



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

It gets pretty loud in here and I am not very skilled at focused introspection. My inner discussion more often than not consists of my heckling myself and opposing views being weighed up against each other ad nauseam without any resolution in sight.

This may seem random but those of you who are familiar with loud, taxing inner voice(s) - 
I was wondering if you used to or are still using learning tricks such as recording what has to be learned and playing it back during the night, while you're asleep? I did this habitually when school became overwhelming and there was no other way I could keep all the new info to stick in this grey matter of mine.

Just wondering.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

what do you mean, do you hear voices in your head or only just ear rush?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

whats ear rush?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> what do you mean, do you hear voices in your head or only just ear rush?


Sort of voices, but really just my own thoughts. 
You know how (sometimes) when you think to yourself you think in words? Like one completely normal thing anyone would do at some time is where you play out being interviewed and your inner voice takes both roles. Or when you try to decide on something the proverbial angel and demon are sitting on your shoulder weighing up the pros and cons of a decision you have to take?

Well, in my case I have always found it hard to switch these voices/thoughts off when they are not required. I get a running commentary on every action, whether there is any relevance to the info or not. Part of me is always heckling my appearance, my mannerisms, etc. while another thought-voice is blissing out over going home later and working in the garden, while another part of me is criticizing my surroundings.. etc. All this goes on simultaneously. Suffice to say I am easily diverted. It gets loud in here.

I have been reading up about ego-states a little and the idea that these somewhat seperate parts of your personality are quite normal and most of us have them but are not consciously aware of this got me thinking.
I have heard others here voice concerns about loud or unruly thoughts that float-free and just pop into your head unbidden. Sounds pretty much the same to me. If this is what it is then we should be able to make this work in our favour.

The whole learning in sleep angle is only a personal query. The connection is hellishly flimsy but as I say it all started with the ego-state stuff


----------



## Ashley37 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a similar problem. 
Is this prominent in DP?
I have monologues in my head day to day. Mostly in the mornings. And even as i'm typing I am reading inside my head what I am saying.
I get a little scared because at night I seem to have short phrases pop out loud in my head, I know its my mind doing this, but sometimes it keeps me from sleep. I started to fear I might have schizophrenia but I found that many people have strange thoughts before bed at times. Mine become worse with stress. The voices dont tell me to do anything. They seem almost like short sound clips that have no connection to anything. What is ear rush?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

sound not so disturbing, or is it? more funny.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

pancake said:


> Sort of voices, but really just my own thoughts.
> You know how (sometimes) when you think to yourself you think in words? Like one completely normal thing anyone would do at some time is where you play out being interviewed and your inner voice takes both roles. Or when you try to decide on something the proverbial angel and demon are sitting on your shoulder weighing up the pros and cons of a decision you have to take?
> 
> Well, in my case I have always found it hard to switch these voices/thoughts off when they are not required. I get a running commentary on every action, whether there is any relevance to the info or not. Part of me is always heckling my appearance, my mannerisms, etc. while another thought-voice is blissing out over going home later and working in the garden, while another part of me is criticizing my surroundings.. etc. All this goes on simultaneously. Suffice to say I am easily diverted. It gets loud in here.
> ...


ugh i hate when this happens to me! its like im constantly talking in my head. im actually talking in my head about 90% of the day && its soooo annoying, i CAN'T stop these constant thoughts and talking in my mind! its drives me crazyyy especially when im going to sleep. even sometimes i have these random thoughts pop into my mind that have nothing to do with what i was thinking of, its confusing and weird. but i think this is pretty normal especially when ur suffering from DP cause of your anxiety and you feel detatched from yourself so your constantly thinking or obsessing about things. BUT.. if u start to hear other voices in your head that are not yours (like hearing other people in ur mind) then u should tell ur doctor cause thats not normal.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

jessykah714 said:


> im actually talking in my head about 90% of the day && its soooo annoying, i CAN'T stop these constant thoughts and talking in my mind! its drives me crazyyy especially when im going to sleep. even sometimes i have these random thoughts pop into my mind that have nothing to do with what i was thinking of, its confusing and weird. but i think this is pretty normal especially when ur suffering from DP cause of your anxiety and you feel detatched from yourself so your constantly thinking or obsessing about things. BUT.. if u start to hear other voices in your head that are not yours (like hearing other people in ur mind) then u should tell ur doctor cause thats not normal.


I think I read about 15 % of people with DP see changes in their "inner voice". Basically ours tend to be more quarrelsome and loud. Judging from other threads on here I'd say there is a tendency to have a running commentary (often in past tense) like we are reading a book about ourselves rather than leading our life. Some people also get a sort of thought-echo.

However it is true that even the healthiest of us talk to ourselves (at least in our thoughts) and when a decision has to be made there will be a discussion although they might not deteriorate into the thought-brawls the afore mentioned 15 % experience.

It is much too early to say really but since getting my head round the concept of ego-states shouting matches have lessened and shortened on planet pancake. I have also been seeing less free-floating emotions just turn up unexpectedly. I'll be sure to report back in a month or two to see if this was a temporary change only.

If you're interested see this thread about a book re ego-states: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20383-multiplicity/page__hl__inner%20voice__fromsearch__1

Some other thought threads:
Monologue in head?
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20166-monologue-in-headhelp/page__hl__inner%20voice__fromsearch__1

Ever surprised at what you hear yourself say?
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20567-do-you-ever-catch-yourself-speak-and-are-you-ever-surprised-about-what-youre-saying/page__fromsearch__1

Me freaking out: 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20712-emotions-and-memory/page__p__185787__fromsearch__1&#entry185787


----------

